# [Solved] gcc wont work

## dwolf347

After having a pretty much vanilla make.conf besides useflags for a year, i read up on other peoples and got interested. After changing it gcc wont compile anything, even after i changed it back. ive re-installed gcc, binutils, glibc. ive tried gcc-config, binutils-config, perl-cleaner, python-updater, etc. ive searched the internet and forums and cant come up with any solutions, and im sure its something really simple ive overlooked. so any tips, advice, links, or any help at all would be really appreciated.

my make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 O2 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-march=native O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="mmx sse sse2 gtk python cpython libkms X icu png gudev policykit consolekit d$

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync25.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics joystick keyboard mouse"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/data/Temp"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-av"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="

/var/lib/layman/steam

/var/lib/layman/pro-audio

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

"

```

Error i get in every config.log of every package that wont compile.

```

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/data/Temp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/work/libtool-2.4.2':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

```

Emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.8.3-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.3-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2520M_CPU_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8056568 total,   3407980 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 29 May 2013 01:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.4, 3.2.4, 3.3.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.2

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync: rsync://rsync25.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

steam-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/steam

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

proaudio

    location: /var/lib/layman/pro-audio

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode python_targets_python3_2 python_targets_python2_7 multilib"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="/usr/lib64/CMT/v1r25/java/cmt.jar"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

CMTBIN="Linux-x86_64"

CMTCONFIG="Linux-x86_64"

CMTROOT="/usr/lib64/CMT/v1r25"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] *$py.class"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CSSTRNGS="/usr/share/locale"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7 O2 -pipe"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-vSxGQ1VQtE,guid=658c30788fe3ef0e649a20a251a42e93"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_SESSION="cinnamon"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-av"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FLTK_DOCDIR="/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.3.2/html"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDMSESSION="cinnamon"

GDM_LANG="en_US.utf8"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/"

GIO_LAUNCHED_DESKTOP_FILE="/usr/share/applications/terminator.desktop"

GIO_LAUNCHED_DESKTOP_FILE_PID="2432"

GJS_DEBUG_OUTPUT="stderr"

GJS_DEBUG_TOPICS="JS ERROR;JS LOG"

GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID="this-is-deprecated"

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL="/home/dwolf/.cache/keyring-MPsapA"

GNOME_KEYRING_PID="2209"

GPG_AGENT_INFO="/home/dwolf/.cache/keyring-MPsapA/gpg:0:1"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="dconf"

GUILE_LOAD_PATH="/usr/share/guile/1.8"

HOME="/home/dwolf"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.23.1/info:/usr/share/info/emacs-24"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics joystick keyboard mouse"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="prefix"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LADSPA_PATH="/usr/lib64/ladspa"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LOGNAME="dwolf"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/dwolf"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.23.1/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OPCODEDIR="/usr/lib64/csound/plugins"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.7.3:/usr/games/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="sparc ppc64-linux ppc-aix ia64 ia64-hpux ppc-macos mips ia64-linux arm-linux ppc amd64 s390 x86-freebsd x64-solaris x86-solaris alpha hppa x86-linux amd64-linux ppc-openbsd x86-fbsd amd64-fbsd x86 m68k-mint x86-macos arm sparc-solaris x86-cygwin sparc64-solaris x86-openbsd sparc64-freebsd sh x86-interix x64-openbsd m68k x86-netbsd x64-macos hppa-hpux sparc-fbsd x86-winnt ppc64 x64-freebsd"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary:log,warn,error,qa echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/data/Temp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="security.*"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/steam /var/lib/layman/pro-audio"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/home/dwolf"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.7.3"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBYOPT="-rauto_gem"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/skywolf-laptop:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/2225,unix/skywolf-laptop:/tmp/.ICE-unix/2225"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SSH_AGENT_PID="2247"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/home/dwolf/.cache/keyring-MPsapA/ssh"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync25.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

TERMINATOR_UUID="urn:uuid:4f05767a-ceb8-4373-9031-a588884d7f57"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cpython cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga dri dts dvd dvdr eds emacs emboss encode evo exif fam fat firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk gudev hwdb iconv icu ipv6 jack java jpeg latex lcms ldap libkms libnotify libsecret lua mad minizip mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ntfs ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session sna socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg symlink tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis webkit wifi wxwidgets x264 xcb xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics joystick keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="dwolf"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="dwolf"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS MONKEYD_PLUGINS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd s390 sh sparc sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mintlib NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX Interix linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

WINDOWID="37748740"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XAUTHORITY="/var/run/gdm/auth-for-dwolf-57DRXe/database"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share/gnome:/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm"

XDG_MENU_PREFIX="gnome-"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="0e5c42e9712710e78a7a89c050f13f41-1369714323.386908-449433856"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

p.s sorry for any mistakes, i dont post ever.Last edited by dwolf347 on Wed May 29, 2013 4:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

 *dwolf347 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-march=corei7 O2 -pipe"
> ```
> ...

 

dwdwolf347 ... your missing a dash "-O2" not "O2".

best ... khay

----------

## dwolf347

seriously, thank you so much. i feel like such an idiot. i knew it was something so stupid and simple like that. ill add solved to it, unless you think i might as well delete it?

----------

## khayyam

 *dwolf347 wrote:*   

> seriously, thank you so much. i feel like such an idiot. i knew it was something so stupid and simple like that. ill add solved to it, unless you think i might as well delete it?

 

dwolf347 ... seriously, you're welcome. Just go ahead and mark it [SOLVED], once a reply is given its no longer possible for you to delete the thread.

best ... khay

----------

